# Interested in German Line Breeder only



## kms90 (May 4, 2011)

Hi all.. I was wondering if anyone had advice on a reputable breeder using only proven German lines producing pups with sturdy, solid, pure German conformation. I would be interested in importing or using someone in the states. I have had a German import for over 10years, he is now 11.5yrs and the vets comment he does not look a day over 7  We got lucky with him he was originally supposed to be part of an American breeders program but they gave him to us instead (long story we had originally bought 2pups from them and went through 3 females and 1 male with serious health/behavior issues). We lucked out with Walles he has been a wonderful dog, my best friend, with no health or behavior problems to speak of. Needless to say I do NOT want to return to those breeders but Walles is past his prime and while I want him to live out his golden years with us I am also feeling that "puppy itch", it may be time to make another addition to the family. I love his conformation, character, structure, everything, he is an absolutely beautiful dog and I would like something similar. A picture of him this past winter at 11 yrs old is my avatar and I have other pics if anyone is interested in seeing more of what I am looking for. Any advice where to look or personal experiences would be great! 
Thanks!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, is it German Show or German Working Lines you are looking for?


----------



## kms90 (May 4, 2011)

I would prefer working lines. Sorry forgot to include that!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

There are actually several excellent breeders on this board. I honestly couldn't name them all. I have been captivated by the Czech lines.  I am sure more members who have first hand knowledge will post.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

From what I can see in your avatar pic, Walles looks to be German show lines. Though it's hard to tell for certain from such a small pic. Are you looking for a dog of similar bloodlines to him, or for working lines (which will probably have a very different physical appearance, amongst other things)?


----------



## kms90 (May 4, 2011)

He is such a couch potato! Always has been ever since we got him! Which Ive never seen in a Shepherd, maybe it is just him. According to the breeders he was from working lines but Im not sure I ever really believed that. We were told during his time in Germany he was in Schutzhund training but was deemed unfit due to timidness (IDK why he has never been timid a day in his life I consider him very well adjusted). I am looking for something with a little more energy then he had (dont get me wrong I dont want a nut LOL) which is why I say working line. I am also considering some sort of search and rescue involvement. Not sure whether I will be 100% into that or not yet but I would like to keep my options open... I guess what I am saying is I need a pup to fit me rather than a show/work standard necessarily? Does that make sense?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Chris can lead you the right way. She is one of the excellent breeders on this board.


----------



## kms90 (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!  I thought I knew what I wanted and already Im starting to question myself LOL good thing I came to get advice before just going will-nilly and buying. I can confidently say Walles is the BEST dog I have ever had and if I could clone him I would but add a little bit of interest in fetch or swimming or something... even if its only for an hour or two a day LOL. I have a mid sized backyard to fetch in and a second home on a lake for swimming/boating etc but Walles has never liked swimming or fetching really (or the boat...) So while I love how he is laid back and likes to chill out on the couch I would also enjoy a dog who likes to swim (maybe go boating) or play fetch..and then come home and chill out on the couch.
I should also mention that we are expecting so I should probably give more information then I already have. ( Also why I am starting to look early.. I dont expect to take in a puppy with a newborn and I want the best match possible) Oyy the choices and possibilities are so open. Walles has always been a good protector of the house but once you're inside hes a big mush ball who loves his ears rubbed. I would like another "home protector" and I would be open to a teen or young adult as this is the age range we got Walles in. 

Now that I am writing everything out I guess I have specific needs for a good match.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I did the whole puppy/newborn thing. It can be difficult but is doable.
The majority of working lines do have a higher energy/drive. On that note, take time and talk to breeders. When you narrow down who you want to go with, make sure they understand exactly what you want. I mean, tell them everything, work schedule, baby schedule, all of it. This way, they can best match you with a pup/dog who will fit your needs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Workingdog Kennel van Gogh

This litter will be half siblings to my girl Halo.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I did the new born and pup thing too with a drivey nutball puppy and we're all still alive and happy we did it. However, it was harder obviously,lol Walles sounds like an atypical GSD- your average GSD needs 1-2 hours at a minimum of exercise a day, a lot of patience, and extensive training. He looks showline to me with his coloring and showlines tend to be a little more mellow though not all just most. 

Is rescue an option for you? Easy to get an older dog who is temperament tested especially around children and other dogs or maybe even a retired breeder dog who is older but has many years left to be loved in a forever home. I would research the different lines and decide which you actually want, think about time commitments, how much training your willing to do, and how patient you can be with a screaming baby and dog peeing inside at the same time. 

Once you understand the different lines and what you can realistically commit to ask for recommendations on those specific breeders


----------



## kms90 (May 4, 2011)

I agree I have always thought he was an oddball but so lovable it didnt really matter that he wasnt up to par on the energy level (for a GSD) and the vets have always said he has always been very healthy. Adoption is a possibility but I am very wary of adopting, you just never know. I think looking into a retired dog would be a very plausible option for me, maybe I will check into show and working lines. I could find an easy going work dog or a little extra umphed show dog LOL somewhere in between. What is a common age for members of a breeding program to be retired?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If you are at all considering SAR, you need to get on a team and develop a relationship with them before you go out and get a SAR prospect. Most teams require you be be on the team as a non-k9 member for at least a year before allowing you to add a dog. Also, they are usually rather picky as to what dogs are allowed on the team.

SAR isn't something you "try out". SAR is a very important lifestyle. Before you even consider getting a dog that is a SAR prospect, you need to join a team and make sure that lifestyle and the committment that goes along with it is what you are looking for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not sure where you are in New England, but there is vonryanhaus in MA, Goble in NH, von henac in NH, Liberatore in Maine


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There is a good chance your wonderful boy is from German showlines. That would be the most likely type an American showline kennel would be getting to add to breedings. German Showlines have schutzhund titles. It is not the working titles, but the pedigree and the genetic lines contained therein that determine the working or show lines.

It is good that you are asking questions and learning as you consider adding another dog companion to your life. I hope you find a great match!


----------



## kms90 (May 4, 2011)

Well now I am curious everyone seems to think he is showline (which would be totally fine) but the breeders had said working .. I have his papers but they're all in German, is there something specific I could look for on his papers that would distinguish him? Or would it only be through knowledge of individuals on his pedigree that I could figure it out? He is also tattooed, maybe I could check that way?

As for the pup I think I should find and check out working and showline kennels to get more of a feel, meet some of the dogs  Which is always fun!


The breeders were very nice people and they had an outstanding facility it was just that we had originally gone into a contract with them to take a breeding pair, the male developed a stomach disease and had to be put on a special diet with medication the rest of his life and then unfortunately got some serious behavioral issues along with not eating the first female we had never came into heat the second and thirds ears never stood among other things.. these were all progeny of their dogs so when the opportunity came to take an adolescent import we jumped on it and have never had a problem with him since  (mind you we did pay 6grand for him so I would hope he would be at least of sound quality LOL and I know price doesnt always mean better but after heartbreak after heartbreak it was time we found the right dog)


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Can you type in his lines? You should still be able to at least read the names in his lines. We could give you a definitive answer that way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

All the showline breeders I have ever talked to say their dogs are "working dogs" they have "working titles" and the top level class in SV style shows is "THE working class"....

99% of all black and red dogs are showline. If the whole pedigree shows "V" in front of the dogs names, and they are black and red - 110% sure the dog is showline....your description of temperament and drive sounds highly probable for WGSL....

I would only look for a breeder who is breeding for balance and who has pups in companion and working homes. I would NOT get a pup from a breeder who concentrates on high level competition homes as a goal....one whose dogs are breed worthy and stable, and whose dogs are active in a variety of different sport situations....

Lee


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Try Ryanhaus kennels in Salisbury Massachusetts. HOME - Ryanhaus Kennel
She has a litter almost ready to go home now, and another coming in the fall. The Von Hena -C Kennels in New Hampshire have some beautiful dogs as well.


----------



## kms90 (May 4, 2011)

Yes I will post some of his pedigree and also look for the "V" 

Wolfstraum thank you, I think you are right. Do you know any breeders in the NE area that you would recommend I check out? I don't mind driving a distance and I do want to get a good idea of what is out there and maybe if I get some more experience with different individuals I can hone in on exactly what energy level would suit me best, like I said before I do want an active dog that would like to play fetch or go swimming then veg out on the couch but I also don't think I could handle a complete nut.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kms90 said:


> Well now I am curious everyone seems to think he is showline (which would be totally fine) but the breeders had said working .. I have his papers but they're all in German, is there something specific I could look for on his papers that would distinguish him? Or would it only be through knowledge of individuals on his pedigree that I could figure it out? He is also tattooed, maybe I could check that way?


 
kms90, you may want to start looking at some sites like this to help with your search:

Breed Types & Related Families

German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics

4GSD - Coat Colours

You need to be careful when you say 'working lines' that many of them breed for puppies like the following:





 
AND

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

:wub:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Untitled Page this is Traumhof German Shepherds 

Only know this breeder from another board - but have respected what she has had to say....

A middle of the road working line may work for you as well....

Lee


----------



## kms90 (May 4, 2011)

Maggie Those first two websites were extremely helpful ! I will still post some of Walles' pedigree for anyone curious just to make sure but I think you all are right now that I look at the pics and read some more I think he is actually show line and not a real "working line" in the Breed Types & related families website he has a strong resemblance to the West German Show Line


----------

